# [vidéo] VOB -> TS : découpage audio problématique

## pti-rem

Bonsoir à vous,

J'ai réuni des .VOB d'un DVD en un seul TS avec Avidemux

Ce TS contient réellement deux pistes audio (FR et EN) à la lecture avec VLC ou MPV

Mais ffprobe indique une deuxième piste audio curieuse :

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/ISO Films/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/Avidemux $ ffprobe Jackie\ Brown\ \(à\ couper\ aux\ bouts\).ts

ffprobe version 2.8.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2016 the FFmpeg developers

  built with gcc 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.4, pie-0.6.4)

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --shlibdir=/usr/lib64 --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-shared --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --cxx=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --ar=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar --optflags='-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe' --enable-static --enable-avfilter --enable-avresample --disable-stripping --enable-nonfree --disable-indev=v4l2 --disable-outdev=v4l2 --disable-indev=oss --disable-indev=jack --disable-outdev=oss --enable-nonfree --enable-bzlib --disable-runtime-cpudetect --disable-debug --disable-doc --disable-gnutls --enable-gpl --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-iconv --disable-lzma --enable-network --disable-openssl --enable-postproc --disable-libsmbclient --enable-ffplay --enable-sdl --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-xlib --enable-libxcb --enable-libxcb-shm --enable-libxcb-xfixes --enable-zlib --disable-libcdio --disable-libiec61883 --disable-libdc1394 --disable-libcaca --disable-openal --enable-opengl --disable-libv4l2 --enable-libpulse --disable-libopencore-amrwb --disable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libfdk-aac --disable-libopenjpeg --disable-libbluray --disable-libcelt --disable-libgme --disable-libgsm --disable-libmodplug --disable-libopus --disable-libquvi --disable-librtmp --disable-libssh --disable-libschroedinger --disable-libspeex --enable-libvorbis --disable-libvpx --disable-libzvbi --disable-libbs2b --disable-libflite --disable-frei0r --disable-libfribidi --disable-fontconfig --disable-ladspa --disable-libass --enable-libfreetype --disable-libsoxr --enable-pthreads --disable-libvo-aacenc --disable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libaacplus --disable-libfaac --disable-libsnappy --disable-libtheora --disable-libtwolame --disable-libwavpack --disable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --disable-libx265 --enable-libxvid --disable-amd3dnow --disable-amd3dnowext --disable-avx2 --disable-fma3 --disable-fma4 --disable-xop --cpu=corei7-avx

  libavutil      54. 31.100 / 54. 31.100

  libavcodec     56. 60.100 / 56. 60.100

  libavformat    56. 40.101 / 56. 40.101

  libavdevice    56.  4.100 / 56.  4.100

  libavfilter     5. 40.101 /  5. 40.101

  libavresample   2.  1.  0 /  2.  1.  0

  libswscale      3.  1.101 /  3.  1.101

  libswresample   1.  2.101 /  1.  2.101

  libpostproc    53.  3.100 / 53.  3.100

[NULL @ 0xb346c0] start time for stream 2 is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts

[mpegts @ 0xb2eb80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 2 (Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp): unspecified sample rate

Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options

Input #0, mpegts, from 'Jackie Brown (à couper aux bouts).ts':

  Duration: 02:52:19.19, start: 0.044000, bitrate: 6784 kb/s

  Program 1 

    Metadata:

      service_name    : Service01

      service_provider: FFmpeg

    Stream #0:0[0x100]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p(tv, bt470bg), 720x576 [SAR 64:45 DAR 16:9], 8000 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 50 tbc

    Stream #0:1[0x101]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 192 kb/s

    Stream #0:2[0x102]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp
```

Ce flux audio EN #0:2 semble comme protégé.

Je n'arrive pas à découper ni avec Avidemux ni avec un petit script maison (avec ffplay) qui me sert normalement à la découpe (avec une ligne de commande ffmpeg donnée par le script) des captures DVB-T

Je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour assembler les VOBs si ce n'est ouvrir le premier avec Avidemux et accepter la proposition d'assemblage.

Alors oui, c'est du VOB de DVD ré-assemblé et je ne connais pas trop. J'ai assemblé les parties nécessaires mais il y a des excédents à couper.

J'ai l'habitude d'Avidemux et je débute avec ffmpeg en ligne de commande. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre logiciel de découpe qui me convienne, avec lequel j'arrive à produire un résultat.

ProjetX m'est totalement incompréhensible par exemple.

Avidemux a produit le TS avec la deuxième piste audio lisible par VLC ou MPV mais il ne sait plus la reconnaître en chargeant le TS

J'essaie une conversion avec VLC en h264 mp3 (les deux canaux audio sont précisés) pour voir le résultat si il est possible de découper ensuite en conservant les deux pistes son.

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/Avidemux $ ls -1

Jackie Brown (à couper aux bouts).ts

Jackie Brown (à couper aux bouts).ts.idx2

VTS_01_1.VOB

VTS_01_1.VOB.idx2

VTS_01_2.VOB

VTS_01_3.VOB

VTS_01_4.VOB

VTS_01_5.VOB

VTS_01_6.VOB

VTS_01_7.VOB

VTS_01_8.VOB
```

----------

## pti-rem

Pfff c'est dégoûtant ; même avec la conversion avec VLC, je perds une piste audio ; c'est la Française taguée «eng» seulement qui reste :

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/Avidemux $ ffprobe Jackie\ Brown\ \(à\ couper\ aux\ bouts\).vlc.h264.mp3.mp4 

ffprobe version 2.8.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2016 the FFmpeg developers

  built with gcc 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.4, pie-0.6.4)

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --shlibdir=/usr/lib64 --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-shared --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --cxx=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --ar=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar --optflags='-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe' --enable-static --enable-avfilter --enable-avresample --disable-stripping --enable-nonfree --disable-indev=v4l2 --disable-outdev=v4l2 --disable-indev=oss --disable-indev=jack --disable-outdev=oss --enable-nonfree --enable-bzlib --disable-runtime-cpudetect --disable-debug --disable-doc --disable-gnutls --enable-gpl --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-iconv --disable-lzma --enable-network --disable-openssl --enable-postproc --disable-libsmbclient --enable-ffplay --enable-sdl --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-xlib --enable-libxcb --enable-libxcb-shm --enable-libxcb-xfixes --enable-zlib --disable-libcdio --disable-libiec61883 --disable-libdc1394 --disable-libcaca --disable-openal --enable-opengl --disable-libv4l2 --enable-libpulse --disable-libopencore-amrwb --disable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libfdk-aac --disable-libopenjpeg --disable-libbluray --disable-libcelt --disable-libgme --disable-libgsm --disable-libmodplug --disable-libopus --disable-libquvi --disable-librtmp --disable-libssh --disable-libschroedinger --disable-libspeex --enable-libvorbis --disable-libvpx --disable-libzvbi --disable-libbs2b --disable-libflite --disable-frei0r --disable-libfribidi --disable-fontconfig --disable-ladspa --disable-libass --enable-libfreetype --disable-libsoxr --enable-pthreads --disable-libvo-aacenc --disable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libaacplus --disable-libfaac --disable-libsnappy --disable-libtheora --disable-libtwolame --disable-libwavpack --disable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --disable-libx265 --enable-libxvid --disable-amd3dnow --disable-amd3dnowext --disable-avx2 --disable-fma3 --disable-fma4 --disable-xop --cpu=corei7-avx

  libavutil      54. 31.100 / 54. 31.100

  libavcodec     56. 60.100 / 56. 60.100

  libavformat    56. 40.101 / 56. 40.101

  libavdevice    56.  4.100 / 56.  4.100

  libavfilter     5. 40.101 /  5. 40.101

  libavresample   2.  1.  0 /  2.  1.  0

  libswscale      3.  1.101 /  3.  1.101

  libswresample   1.  2.101 /  1.  2.101

  libpostproc    53.  3.100 / 53.  3.100

[h264 @ 0xab2520] A non-intra slice in an IDR NAL unit.

[h264 @ 0xab2520] decode_slice_header error

Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'Jackie Brown (à couper aux bouts).vlc.h264.mp3.mp4':

  Metadata:

    major_brand     : isom

    minor_version   : 0

    compatible_brands: mp41avc1

    creation_time   : 2016-06-22 18:21:52

    encoder         : vlc 2.2.1 stream output

    encoder-eng     : vlc 2.2.1 stream output

  Duration: 02:52:18.84, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 870 kb/s

    Stream #0:0(eng): Audio: mp3 (mp4a / 0x6134706D), 44100 Hz, stereo, s16p, 191 kb/s (default)

    Metadata:

      creation_time   : 2016-06-22 18:21:52

      handler_name    : SoundHandler

    Stream #0:1(eng): Video: h264 (High) (avc1 / 0x31637661), yuv420p, 720x576 [SAR 64:45 DAR 16:9], 677 kb/s, 24.96 fps, 25.08 tbr, 1000k tbn, 50 tbc (default)

    Metadata:

      creation_time   : 2016-06-22 18:21:52

      handler_name    : VideoHandler
```

J'ai essayé de demuxer avec ProjectX et il ne crée qu'une piste audio ; même problème.

Je ne sais pas extraire la piste EN.

----------

## pti-rem

C'est dans le VTS_01_1.VOB qu'il y a une "cachotterie" ;

J'ai copié le TS complet pour le lire avec un client Plex et si je choisis la deuxième piste audio et une lecture depuis le début, le client refuse de lire.

Alors que si je commence la lecture avec la première piste audio, le client lit correctement et je peux également avancer dans la lecture et changer de piste audio pour la deuxième en Anglais et la lecture en VO est correcte.

Alors, il n'y a que quelques minutes à la fin du VTS_01_1.VOB qui intéressent pour le début du film mais c'est important d'avoir l'intégralité.

J'ai extrait avec VLC les pistes audio en mp3 ;

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/Avidemux $ ffprobe Jackie\ Brown\ \(à\ couper\ aux\ bouts\).vlc.mp3.ts 

ffprobe version 2.8.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2016 the FFmpeg developers

  built with gcc 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.4, pie-0.6.4)

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --shlibdir=/usr/lib64 --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-shared --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --cxx=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --ar=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar --optflags='-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe' --enable-static --enable-avfilter --enable-avresample --disable-stripping --enable-nonfree --disable-indev=v4l2 --disable-outdev=v4l2 --disable-indev=oss --disable-indev=jack --disable-outdev=oss --enable-nonfree --enable-bzlib --disable-runtime-cpudetect --disable-debug --disable-doc --disable-gnutls --enable-gpl --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-iconv --disable-lzma --enable-network --disable-openssl --enable-postproc --disable-libsmbclient --enable-ffplay --enable-sdl --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-xlib --enable-libxcb --enable-libxcb-shm --enable-libxcb-xfixes --enable-zlib --disable-libcdio --disable-libiec61883 --disable-libdc1394 --disable-libcaca --disable-openal --enable-opengl --disable-libv4l2 --enable-libpulse --disable-libopencore-amrwb --disable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libfdk-aac --disable-libopenjpeg --disable-libbluray --disable-libcelt --disable-libgme --disable-libgsm --disable-libmodplug --disable-libopus --disable-libquvi --disable-librtmp --disable-libssh --disable-libschroedinger --disable-libspeex --enable-libvorbis --disable-libvpx --disable-libzvbi --disable-libbs2b --disable-libflite --disable-frei0r --disable-libfribidi --disable-fontconfig --disable-ladspa --disable-libass --enable-libfreetype --disable-libsoxr --enable-pthreads --disable-libvo-aacenc --disable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libaacplus --disable-libfaac --disable-libsnappy --disable-libtheora --disable-libtwolame --disable-libwavpack --disable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --disable-libx265 --enable-libxvid --disable-amd3dnow --disable-amd3dnowext --disable-avx2 --disable-fma3 --disable-fma4 --disable-xop --cpu=corei7-avx

  libavutil      54. 31.100 / 54. 31.100

  libavcodec     56. 60.100 / 56. 60.100

  libavformat    56. 40.101 / 56. 40.101

  libavdevice    56.  4.100 / 56.  4.100

  libavfilter     5. 40.101 /  5. 40.101

  libavresample   2.  1.  0 /  2.  1.  0

  libswscale      3.  1.101 /  3.  1.101

  libswresample   1.  2.101 /  1.  2.101

  libpostproc    53.  3.100 / 53.  3.100

[mpegts @ 0x2338b80] PES packet size mismatch

[mpegts @ 0x2338b80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 1 (Audio: mp3 ([3][0][0][0] / 0x0003), 0 channels): unspecified frame size

Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options

Input #0, mpegts, from 'Jackie Brown (à couper aux bouts).vlc.mp3.ts':

  Duration: 00:22:24.47, start: 0.024978, bitrate: 311 kb/s

  Program 1 

    Stream #0:0[0x44]: Audio: mp3 ([3][0][0][0] / 0x0003), 44100 Hz, stereo, s16p, 192 kb/s

    Stream #0:1[0x45]: Audio: mp3 ([3][0][0][0] / 0x0003), 0 channels
```

Et je vais extraire le flux vidéo seul pour voir si j'arrive à me dépatouiller un peu mieux avec des éléments séparés.

Mais le découpage bloque quand même à ;

```
[NULL @ 0xb346c0] start time for stream 2 is not set in estimate_timings_from_pts 

[mpegts @ 0xb2eb80] Could not find codec parameters for stream 2 (Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 0 channels, fltp): unspecified sample rate 

Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options 
```

que j'ai encore du mal à interpréter.Last edited by pti-rem on Wed Jun 22, 2016 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Si je demuxe mes VOBs un par un avec ProjectX, il me semble que j'ai tous les éléments.

Alors oui, certainement très intéressant ;

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/ProjectX $ ls -1

VOBs

VTS_01_1-02.ac3

VTS_01_1-02.sup

VTS_01_1.ac3

VTS_01_1.m2v

VTS_01_1.sup

VTS_01_2-02.ac3

VTS_01_2.ac3

VTS_01_2.m2v

VTS_01_2.sup

VTS_01_3-02.ac3

VTS_01_3.ac3

VTS_01_3.m2v

VTS_01_3.sup

VTS_01_4-02.ac3

VTS_01_4.ac3

VTS_01_4.m2v

VTS_01_4.sup

VTS_01_5-02.ac3

VTS_01_5.ac3

VTS_01_5.m2v

VTS_01_5.sup

VTS_01_6-02.ac3

VTS_01_6.ac3

VTS_01_6.m2v

VTS_01_6.sup

VTS_01_7-02.ac3

VTS_01_7.ac3

VTS_01_7.m2v

VTS_01_7.sup

VTS_01_8-02.ac3

VTS_01_8-02.sup

VTS_01_8.ac3

VTS_01_8.m2v

VTS_01_8.sup

txt
```

J'ai tous les éléments et je ne sais pas les assembler pour me faire un TS à découper. Les .sup ne m'importent pas beaucoup pour le moment.

C'est si difficile d'aplatir un DVD comme on peut aplatir les calques dans The Gimp ? Pour le découper tranquillement.

C'est vraiment un gros investissement en temps de travail. Trop important.

J'ai aussi placé tous les VOBs en traitement pour faire un TS dans ProjectX et en fait, il ne reste qu'une piste audio dans le gros TS que Avidemux ne sait pas gérer (chapitrage ?) ;

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/ProjectX/VOBs $ ls -alh

total 17G

drwxr-xr-x 2 rem rem 4,0K 22 juin   2016 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 rem rem 4,0K 22 juin  22:31 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   22:16 VTS_01_1.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 8,5G 22 juin  22:16 VTS_01_1[mpeg-2][remux].ts

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   22:12 VTS_01_2.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   22:07 VTS_01_3.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   22:03 VTS_01_4.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   21:58 VTS_01_5.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   21:53 VTS_01_6.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 1,0G 24 mai   21:49 VTS_01_7.VOB

-rw-r--r-- 1 rem rem 646M 24 mai   21:44 VTS_01_8.VOB
```

```
rem@n73sm /media/plex-n40l/WORK_TODO/JACKIE/ProjectX/VOBs $ ffprobe VTS_01_1\[mpeg-2\]\[remux\].ts 

ffprobe version 2.8.6 Copyright (c) 2007-2016 the FFmpeg developers

  built with gcc 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.4, pie-0.6.4)

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --shlibdir=/usr/lib64 --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-shared --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --cxx=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --ar=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar --optflags='-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe' --enable-static --enable-avfilter --enable-avresample --disable-stripping --enable-nonfree --disable-indev=v4l2 --disable-outdev=v4l2 --disable-indev=oss --disable-indev=jack --disable-outdev=oss --enable-nonfree --enable-bzlib --disable-runtime-cpudetect --disable-debug --disable-doc --disable-gnutls --enable-gpl --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-iconv --disable-lzma --enable-network --disable-openssl --enable-postproc --disable-libsmbclient --enable-ffplay --enable-sdl --disable-vaapi --disable-vdpau --enable-xlib --enable-libxcb --enable-libxcb-shm --enable-libxcb-xfixes --enable-zlib --disable-libcdio --disable-libiec61883 --disable-libdc1394 --disable-libcaca --disable-openal --enable-opengl --disable-libv4l2 --enable-libpulse --disable-libopencore-amrwb --disable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libfdk-aac --disable-libopenjpeg --disable-libbluray --disable-libcelt --disable-libgme --disable-libgsm --disable-libmodplug --disable-libopus --disable-libquvi --disable-librtmp --disable-libssh --disable-libschroedinger --disable-libspeex --enable-libvorbis --disable-libvpx --disable-libzvbi --disable-libbs2b --disable-libflite --disable-frei0r --disable-libfribidi --disable-fontconfig --disable-ladspa --disable-libass --enable-libfreetype --disable-libsoxr --enable-pthreads --disable-libvo-aacenc --disable-libvo-amrwbenc --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libaacplus --disable-libfaac --disable-libsnappy --disable-libtheora --disable-libtwolame --disable-libwavpack --disable-libwebp --enable-libx264 --disable-libx265 --enable-libxvid --disable-amd3dnow --disable-amd3dnowext --disable-avx2 --disable-fma3 --disable-fma4 --disable-xop --cpu=corei7-avx

  libavutil      54. 31.100 / 54. 31.100

  libavcodec     56. 60.100 / 56. 60.100

  libavformat    56. 40.101 / 56. 40.101

  libavdevice    56.  4.100 / 56.  4.100

  libavfilter     5. 40.101 /  5. 40.101

  libavresample   2.  1.  0 /  2.  1.  0

  libswscale      3.  1.101 /  3.  1.101

  libswresample   1.  2.101 /  1.  2.101

  libpostproc    53.  3.100 / 53.  3.100

Input #0, mpegts, from 'VTS_01_1[mpeg-2][remux].ts':

  Duration: 00:00:00.04, start: 0.230367, bitrate: N/A

  Program 258 

    Stream #0:0[0xe0]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p(tv, bt470bg), 720x576 [SAR 64:45 DAR 16:9], 8000 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 50 tbc

    Stream #0:1[0x80](eng): Audio: ac3 (AC-3 / 0x332D4341), 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 192 kb/s
```

Il y a une histoire de chapitrage également dans cette histoire.

Moi, je voudrais tout aplatir.

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai un espoir avec KDenlive d'arriver à assembler tous ces éléments proprement pour pouvoir découper et avoir mes deux pistes audio

Je ne le connais pas du tout mais au moins il a une apparence d'un logiciel compréhensible ; Je ne crache pas sur ProjectX mais je le croirai sorti d'un laboratoire ; Illisible.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Si je demuxe mes VOBs un par un avec ProjectX, il me semble que j'ai tous les éléments.
> 
> Alors oui, certainement très intéressant ;
> 
> ```
> ...

 Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Jul 15, 2016 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu bien décodé tes fichiers avec un outil utilisant dvdcss ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

à la vérité, j'ai fait clic droit ouvrir avec : ProjectX sur chaque .vob et un par un (c'est important car le résultat n'est pas le même avec une sélection) et il s'est mis à mouliner - miraculeusement j'ai trouvé sur le moment - et produire l'ensemble de ces fichiers.

Je n'ai pas la notion de dvdcss ; je chercherai.

J'ai eu ces .vob tels quels : je n'ai pas rippé un DVD ou extrait d'un .iso

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est quel package dans portage ?

Celui que je vois et un logiciel pour démuxer des flux TNT, pas DVD. Il ne déchiffre pas les DVD.

----------

## pti-rem

ce n'est pas un paquet de portage qui m'a permis d'obtenir une petite série de DVD en forme .vob et autres extensions

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce n'est pas media-video/projectx ?

En tous cas, sans dvdcss, tu n'es nulle part.

----------

## pti-rem

okay Xavier,

Ça me fait bizarre parce que les .vob sont lisibles (avec un lecteur multimédia j'entends) ainsi que les parties dissociées.

Ce n'est pas ProjectX qui a créé les .vob ; je confirme. Ou en plus vrai : je n'ai pas créé les .vob ; je les ai récupérés.

j'm bien le noir, la nuit, surtout à l'extérieur pour me sentir «nulle part»

Je vais simplement rajouter dvdcss en suivant le wiki (si je ne l'ai pas déjà)

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai media-libs/libdvdcss-1.3.0:1.2::gentoo qui était installé.

C'est un autre sujet, mais j'ai mis le drapeau static-libs et doc ; Pour static-libs c'est rarement indiqué le pourquoi - comment & avantages / inconvénients

Je me teste un peu avec.

----------

